
Racial Bias Found in Algorithms Determining Healthcare for Millions of Patients - cs702
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/ethics/racial-bias-found-in-algorithms-that-determine-health-care-for-millions-of-patients
======
planetzero
The algorithm isn't really racially biased. It was based on historical cost
data and didn't look at the color of the patient's skin.

It just so happens that African Americans are on average, poorer than non-
African Americans and so they are negatively affected more often.

